# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  گرفتن آی پی سایت مثل گوگل

## sajjad_india

سلام به همه 

من چطور میتونم آی پی یک سایت رو بدست بیارم ؟ 

در فرم من هم یک تکست باکس باشه و دگمه که وقتی داخل تکست باکس آدرس رو بنویسم آی پی رو به من پیغام بده !!!‌


اگر امکان داره راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم 
مرسی از همه شما دوستان 
یا سورسی کوچکی دارید بزارید ... 

مرسی از همه شما

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

تو CMD میتونی با دستور Ping آی پی یه سایت رو بدست بیاری
با دستور Shell هم در VB میتونی این دستور رو اجرا کنی
چیزی که میمونه گرفتن پاسخ Ping در برنامست
واسه اون جستجو کن 
یه چیزایی پیدا میشه

----------


## sajjad_india

> تو CMD میتونی با دستور Ping آی پی یه سایت رو بدست بیاری
> با دستور Shell هم در VB میتونی این دستور رو اجرا کنی
> چیزی که میمونه گرفتن پاسخ Ping در برنامست
> واسه اون جستجو کن 
> یه چیزایی پیدا میشه


یه راهنمایی بیشتر لطفا من مشکلم همون جستجو هستش مرسی ازت

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

Shell "ping -t www.google.com"



اینو بزن تو یه پروژه vb
وقتی نتیجه رو دیدی متوجه میشی
در اخر هم برای اینکه نتیجه رو در برنامه خودت ببینی باید تو گوگل یا همین سایت جستجو کنی که شیوه کار رو یاد بگیری

----------


## sajjad_india

> Shell "ping -t www.google.com"
> 
> اینو بزن تو یه پروژه vb
> وقتی نتیجه رو دیدی متوجه میشی
> در اخر هم برای اینکه نتیجه رو در برنامه خودت ببینی باید تو گوگل یا همین سایت جستجو کنی که شیوه کار رو یاد بگیری



مرسی دیدم ممنون از جواب شما 

این میاد پینگ میگیره 

من چطور آی رو جدا کنم حالا یا بکشم بیرون ؟؟؟

----------


## hamidhws

> سلام به همه 
> 
> من چطور میتونم آی پی یک سایت رو بدست بیارم ؟ 
> 
> در فرم من هم یک تکست باکس باشه و دگمه که وقتی داخل تکست باکس آدرس رو بنویسم آی پی رو به من پیغام بده !!!‌
> 
> 
> اگر امکان داره راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم 
> مرسی از همه شما دوستان 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
علاوه بر اون چیزایی که گفتید یک کنترل winsock اضافه کرده و مطابق زیر عمل کنید

Private Sub Command_Click()
Winsock.Close
Winsock.Connect Textbox1.Text, 80
End Sub

Private Sub Winsock_Connect()
MsgBox (Winsock.RemoteHostIP)
End Subموفق باشید

----------


## sajjad_india

> سلام دوست عزیز
> علاوه بر اون چیزایی که گفتید یک کنترل winsock اضافه کرده و مطابق زیر عمل کنید
> 
> Private Sub Command_Click()
> Winsock.Close
> Winsock.Connect Textbox1.Text, 80
> End Sub
> 
> Private Sub Winsock_Connect()
> ...


مرسی همینون میخواستم 

ممنون باز هم از همه شما دوستان عزیز و گرامی سایت برنامه نویس که مشکلات دوستان برنامه نویس رو حل میکنید .  :خجالت:  :قلب:

----------


## farazavizoon

> مرسی همینون میخواستم 
> 
> ممنون باز هم از همه شما دوستان عزیز و گرامی سایت برنامه نویس که مشکلات دوستان برنامه نویس رو حل میکنید .


اینم پروژه کامل تر

----------

